# need help on sunken belly



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

I have had few fish with internal parasite, treated the tank twice with API general cure ( in 1 week gap). I also fed the fish with food soaked in API GC, but still fish are having sunken belly though there is no stringy white poop and no flashing. they are eating normal, but i am still suspecting there could be some infection left.
I just wanted to know why the fishes are still having sunken belly ? is it the permanent damage of internal parasite to the fish ? if I see the signs of internal parasite again, what should i do ? i am loosing hope and money on API GC 

Thanks,


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

If the fish are eating and there's no sign of white stringy poop then I can't see it being internal parasites. 
Are you feeding the fish enough? 
Are you using a decent quality food? 
Are some of the fish smaller and being outcompeted for food?


----------



## Desigan (Mar 24, 2020)

yes the fish are eating the food within 30 sec. yes they are in different size, but I feed them enough twice so everyone will get the share ( i see it visually).
I feed Northfin cichclid formula and veggie formula. Thanks for your reply


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

That they're eating is a good sign. What kind of fish and can you post pictures?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How long have they had since the treatment ended? It will take them a while to gain back the weight.


----------

